# radio fürs büro gesucht



## sympathisant (9. April 2010)

vielleicht kann mir jemand von euch was empfehlen ...

ich such n radio fürs büro.

sollte n guten klang haben und (ganz wichtig) meine mp3s, die ich mir auf nem usb-stick mitnehme, direkt vom stick abspielen können. damit das navigieren durch die ganzen ordner funktioniert, wär n kleines display, in dem auch die tags angezeigt werden, nice.

das ganze wenn es geht nicht allzu teuer. vielleicht um die 100 euro. weil hier verschwindet auch schon mal was ... :-(


----------



## Ogil (9. April 2010)

Wenn Du alles als mp3s hast, dann hast Du doch sicher auch einen mp3-Spieler. Vielleicht waer dann eine Docking-Station die guenstigste Loesung...


----------



## Wolfmania (9. April 2010)

ich hab 

*Philips MCM 207*

zu hause im computerraum - die is fein


----------



## sympathisant (9. April 2010)

Ogil schrieb:


> Wenn Du alles als mp3s hast, dann hast Du doch sicher auch einen mp3-Spieler. Vielleicht waer dann eine Docking-Station die guenstigste Loesung...



hab ich nicht. 

zu hause hör ich direkt vom PC und ins autoradio kommt auch nur der USB-stick.

hab schon ernsthaft über ipod nachgedacht. aber eigentlich gefällt mir die USB-stick-lösung doch besser. schnell austauschbar, kann mal verborgt werden und ist wesentlich günstiger.

die phillips-anlage sieht schon mal interessant aus. danke.

bin aber für weitere vorschläge offen.


----------

